# Welcome to our new Ladies' Watches Forum



## Ernie Romers

> Both women's watches and women themselves have a legitimate place in horology.


The above quote is by one of the leading ladies of Watchuseek, GinGinD, who is also one of our Moderators at Large. She continued:



> .. such a forum's existence would send a message that women are in fact present on the forum, and as welcome here as any man. Whether the subforum gets much traffic or not might not really matter.


and:


> .. not a WOMEN'S watch forum. In other words a theme forum dedicated to the discussion of women's watches, not a segregated forum for only women to discuss watches.


GaryF, Omega Forum Moderator, added:


> .. a forum for womens' watches might be a good place for us to learn something the next time our spouses have a birthday on the horizon.





> I certainly would support a forum open to all to discuss watches directed at women.


Ray MacDonald, Moderator at Large, said.

CMSgt Bo, moderator of Sinn and the Sales Corner added:


> Seriously, I think a Ladies' Watch Forum is a great idea. My wife, [name removed] has posted here in the past and may do so more if she felt she was among peers.


So here we are, we introduce to you our new theme forum, _Ladies' Watches,_ and we hope you will all enjoy it.


----------



## White Tuna

Thank you! It is about time. I get a lot of flack for getting watches for myself but now knowing what to get the my girl.


----------



## solesman

I'm getting my lady into watches and will point her in the direction of this forum.


----------



## Janne

I am not! I prefer to spend the cash on myself!


( just joking!)


----------



## Rose

Thank you, tis very much appreciated.
Women enjoy beautiful timepieces and watch technology too !!
It's quite nice to see what's available for ladies.


----------



## Mirius

Great to see this in place. I don't have many ladies watches, but they do help round out my collection and will continue to form a small but important part of my collection.


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

I think it's a great addition to this community. Thank you all for getting it together!

Now... all I need to do is get my wife signed up so I stop getting yelled at for spending so much time on WUS!


----------



## steph86

Thank you!!!! This is a great idea...although my habit (I mean hobby) seemed to develop nicely even without such a forum... :roll: Now I might _*really*_ be in trouble! ;-)


----------



## KCZ

Thank you!


----------



## MicheleB

I am in! Thanks.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Thanks to WUS owner and Moderators for adding this forum! 

~Sherry.


----------



## rlarsen462

Great idea, I was JUST looking for a place for my post about diamond bezels on a watch I'm looking for for the Mrs., and ended up having to put it in public. Thanks!


----------



## john87300

It's great to have this new Forum, Madame has a few vintage mechanicals, and a few slightly "blingy" quartz "thingies". I think we'll both use this forum from time to time so a big thanks to those who set it up and to those who'll give their time to mod it.


----------



## drickster

Yeah WUS!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastcat

Okay, so the quotes in the first post have me a bit confused. Is this a forum to discuss watches designed for women, or a forum where women discuss watches? There are quotes supporting both.

Whatever it is, as a female collector of women's vintage watches, I'm in!


----------



## GinGinD

The quotes are from our actual moderator discussion about setting up the forum. Ernie thought you might enjoy a glimpse into the thinking behind it. We'd like it to be a place for both men and women to discuss watches of interest to women, whether they're traditional ladies watches or not. Some of the watches you'll see discussed here will also be discussed elsewhere on the forum. We just want to approach them from a slightly different angle. Other aspects of horology that might hold a particular interest for women are welcome here as well.

Jeannie


----------



## coastcat

GinGinD said:


> Other aspects of horology that might hold a particular interest for women are welcome here as well.


Like "how do I find a ladies' watch that isn't quartz, cutesy, or infested with diamonds?"


----------



## GinGinD

coastcat said:


> Like "how do I find a ladies' watch that isn't quartz, cutesy, or infested with diamonds?"


Ah well, I've got to admit I think diamonds have their place and that place can sometimes be a watch bezel. ;-) :-d

Sorry for the poor shot. It's a very old iPhone pic.

Jeannie


----------



## Popoki Nui

GinGinD said:


> Ah well, I've got to admit I think diamonds have their place and that place can sometimes be a watch bezel. ;-) :-d
> 
> Sorry for the poor shot. It's a very old iPhone pic.
> 
> Jeannie


Pretty! So not my style, but pretty in it's own way.

~Sherry.


----------



## leewmeister

Great addition to WUS, Ernie!


----------



## novedl

I've got 2 words for ya...hot dang! A truly courageous move Ernie as this is not jus a hobby for the fellas.

Now I gotta keep my wife away from this forum or it could become pretty darn costly;-)


----------



## Joane

Hello! I am new here and signed up because I finally found a forum with a ladies' watch discussion! Thank you! While I love admiring today's watches (and would definitely indulge if I could afford the ones I like), my main focus is vintage ladies's watches. They seem to be of little interest in general but I enjoy wearing them and the fact that they can be quite affordable is a plus. in addition to some of the beautiful designs, the miniature works appeal to me, although I don't know much about works at this point. I'm guessing that after hanging around here for a while, that will change!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Welcome, Joane! Hope you enjoy it here as much as we do, and yes, you will learn as much as you wish about watches. Soon, you too will be as nutty as most of us.:-d

Cheers,
~Sherry.


----------



## GinGinD

Welcome, Joane!

You are correct that women's watches are often under-appreciated. Since this is a male-dominated hobby, ladies watches get too little attention.

You might consider visiting our Vintage and Pocket Watches forum as well. There is real appreciation there for the miniature marvels of vintage ladies movements.

Jeannie


----------



## Joane

Thanks for the welcome!

Popoki Nui, The technical stuff may still be beyond me but I believe I've got the nuttiness down pat. I have worn up to five (very small) watches on one wrist at a time, sort of like bracelets, to get them all in!

GinGinD, thanks for the reference. I am taking notice of that forum and will be following it as well.


----------



## coastcat

Hurray, another vintage addict! Welcome!

My focus is on ladies' Hamiltons from the 1920s-late 1930s:









(mid 1920s ladies engraved round, early 1930s Chevy Chase, late 1930s Melodie, mid 1960s Cheryl - I think it's a Cheryl, my memory is a bit haywire this morning)

It's fun to explore eBay in search of vintage, but the pricing can be absurd. Some sellers put their starting bids for a 1960s ladies gold-fill (not even solid gold!) at the $70+ mark. Er, no. That Cheryl cost me $5 plus shipping. (the Chevy Chase, on the other hand... )


----------



## teko ajaib

hi, nubie here..

finally WUS make this thread 
thanks..

i just bought tag heuer 2000series from a friend and i love it.

kinda sad when read that most of my watches categorized as fashion watches :lol:

btw we can chat about all brand, right?


----------



## GinGinD

teko ajaib said:


> btw we can chat about all brand, right?


We can. Why don't you make a new thread and post up some of your watches for us to ooh and ahh over?

Jeannie


----------



## serenestlim

I was delighted to find that JLC FINALLY has a Ladies Reverso that can display the time 
from TWO time zones instead of just ONE time zone on both faces...

It seemed rather sexist or unfair to have only men's Reversos fitted with the dual time zone function 
whereas the ladies have to content themselves with a pretty version that is either 
with or without diamonds.... for day and night use.

I do concede though that with the smaller watch model, it is harder to make it display 
dual time.... And the true dual time duetto for ladies is much bigger.

Size matters but it isn't everything. It took me half a century to wear larger watches....
the biggest face I tried was in the region of 26mm because of small wrist size.

Ultimately it is what looks nice and right on your wrist and that you truly love....that goes
with your personality and dressing...that's gonna look nice ... even if it might be rather big....

I think that the ideal watch for women ...would absolutely be custom-designed to their specifications....
kinda like jewellery....size, shape, embellishments (petals/leaves/geometrics), jewels and colour straps
....and did not require a battery change...with a good accurate dependable movement/mechanism.

Am being a little facetious here, because apart from the luxury and aesthetics, I am sure there 
are the serious women out there who know the worth of the watch mechanism, the accuracy and 
historical value of collectors items. : )

But this is digression...
My suggestions for non-cutesy non-quartz ladies watches about 25-27mm diameter
reasonably priced (less than $1000-2000) ... look for Longines ...
high end pricing to the tune of several thousand...classic JLC or Cartier Tank
Larger watch face
not so familiar with reasonably priced ones
high end ones would include JLC Squadra and IWC ...which are my all time favourite watch brands
.....it gets harder to find what you want when you want all functions like second hand and date together with the aesthetics.


----------



## coastcat

serenestlim said:


> My suggestions for non-cutesy non-quartz ladies watches about 25-27mm diameter
> reasonably priced (less than $1000-2000) ... look for Longines ...
> high end pricing to the tune of several thousand...classic JLC or Cartier Tank


Or look for vintage! Men's watches were once much smaller than the monstrosities available these days.










Isn't that a perfect ladies' watch? It's classic, elegant, perfectly sized... and is a Hamilton Cedric from 1951 (give or take a year, I need to check the serial number database again).

The JLC Reverso breaks my heart because the ladies' versions are small and not as interesting as the men's, and the men's don't fit my wrist right. Sigh.


----------



## serenestlim

Absolutely....and that is absolutely fantabulously gorgeous ...the Hamilton Cedric!!
I only heard of Hamilton watches after my good friend got a nice elegant rose gold one...
He said it was one of the watches President Kennedy (JFK) used to wear....yeah!!!
Elegance and character personified.


----------

